# Finish to be used as a hot pan holder?



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am moving my shop so in my spare time I took some scraps of maple, walnut and oak and made my wife something to set hot pans and such on. I was wondering what is a good finish just to bring out the color and to stand up to something just out of the oven at say 300 degrees?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

I would suggest not a thing ,, I made some wheels for my BOSS, that work well for that job...kind of a hot plate thing,,at one time OP sold the wheel templates/jigs ,I'm not sure if they still do, but I got some ,they are great templates, but you can also make them in the Trivets way 

I should note ,,that I used MDF,,1/2" and 3/4" thick ,that way I don't need to worrier about the grain in the wood but you can always use the sandwich way to make them strong ( 1/8" or 1/4" Birch plywood for the meat of the sandwich) that way they will not cup/bow over time or split... 

It may take a phone call to OP to see if they still have some in stock ...

========

703 - Trivets, Trivets
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S700.html


110 - Wheels and Circles:

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S100.html


Today in the "Router Workshop", Bob and Rick Rosendahl craft some of the most unusual trivets. Rick shows you how to make a jig for cutting perfect square trivets and adds a decorative mold to the top and bottom! Bob shows you how to make a jig and cut beautiful round trivets that are sure to be a hit at craft shows everywhere. That's all on "trivets, trivets" today in the Router Workshop!

====
=======



xplorx4 said:


> I am moving my shop so in my spare time I took some scraps of maple, walnut and oak and made my wife something to set hot pans and such on. I was wondering what is a good finish just to bring out the color and to stand up to something just out of the oven at say 300 degrees?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My immediate thought is, nothing. Bare wood. I would think any finish would melt.
Maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Mineral oil might work. I made a couple trivets a couple years ago that I finished with poly and still hasn't melted or burned. I wondered if it would work and seems to have.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

None of the commonly available finishes will handle much more than the temperature of boiling water,but how hot are the dishes after they are removed from the oven and allowed to rest a few minutes. I personally don't use any finish on the few I have made.

Jerry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I heard that vegetable oil would work just to keep the color brighter. I will try it and if it works I will let you know and if it doesn't I will disavow any knowledge of this post and leave the country-----well maybe a little drastic.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

Don't use vegetable oil as it can go rancid and be a potential health hazard. Use mineral oil if anything.

Good seeing you again yesterday.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Save your vegetable oil foe a salad-it will work better.

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

Hot Plate
You got me going,, I made one along time ago but I said I think I will make one more for a big stone plate we use to make pizzas on in the oven,it's about 18" in diam. round stone 5/8" thick and when it comes out of the oven it's hot and the only place to put the stone plate is on top of the stove..so I said OK lets make one,, see below,,, I didn't have any brass tacks ,like the ones they use on leather chairs but I did have some skid caps that are used on the bottom of legs ,so I said they will work JUST fine and keep the hot stone from putting burn marks on the wood and when I put the clear coat on it they should hold the stone up off the wood.. 

This wood hot plate is about 12" in diam. made out of 1/2" thick MDF..

========

===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump
for jerry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really hate to show just how dumb I am sometimes but what did you mean in your last post?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

If I see you log on I will BUMP the post so you see it,,, it's just a way to get the post on top of the water again 

Do you recall me saying most post are like putting a note in a bottle , you put a post in the bottle then it sinks to the bottom with all the others LOL LOL ..

====



xplorx4 said:


> I really hate to show just how dumb I am sometimes but what did you mean in your last post?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

I am not sure Jerry is logging on and going to the "New Posts" button at the top of the forum page. I think he is wandering thru the main forum instead which means he is missing a lot of replies. Correct me if I am wrong Jerry and if I am right you may want to try the "New Posts" button for keeping up with current events better.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you Bob, you are right about that and that is what I will do. BTW is there an easy way to keep track of personal posts and / or replies? 

This is the first forum I have gotten this involved with and have enjoyed as much.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Thank you Bob, you are right about that and that is what I will do. BTW is there an easy way to keep track of personal posts and / or replies?


Maybe Mark can look into that. I've resorted to a desktop link to find my posts.
Click on your name, view public profile, then statistics. Then, on your recent posts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jerry

Well yes and no,,, if you checked the item to get email on your posted items you will see all your posted items,, then just make a new folder and put them all in that folder... i.e. RWS or set your mail server (OutLook/HotMail,etc.) to put them in by default  (forward to thing)


Then when open your mail you will see them all  just a easy way to track them.. 

======






xplorx4 said:


> Thank you Bob, you are right about that and that is what I will do. BTW is there an easy way to keep track of personal posts and / or replies?
> 
> This is the first forum I have gotten this involved with and have enjoyed as much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst a BUMP POST

WHEEL JIGS

I called Oak Park and they are out of stock, BUT if you want to get one of the GREAT wheel jigs call OP and ask them to make some more, the squeaky door gets the oil thing..  they can be used in many ,many ways.
Not just for wheels,,how about a flower box,chair sides,table sides,a design in a cabinet door,wind chime, with the rings, they also work great to cut out a hole(s) for a speaker boxes just by drilling a new center 1/4" hole, and the list just go's on and on,,,, great jigs and they are made very well and will last a life time..  they come in many sizes.. 

*Oak Park Enterprises Ltd*
Box 280
Elie, Manitoba, Canada
R0H 0H0
1-800-665-0252 (tollfree)
1-204-353-2119 (fax)
www.oak-park.com
[email protected]

=======



bobj3 said:


> HI Jerry
> 
> I would suggest not a thing ,, I made some wheels for my BOSS, that work well for that job...kind of a hot plate thing,,at one time OP sold the wheel templates/jigs ,I'm not sure if they still do, but I got some ,they are great templates, but you can also make them in the Trivets way
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

xplorx4 said:


> BTW is there an easy way to keep track of personal posts and / or replies?


Jerry, If you click your name on the left side of any of your posts. Theres a drop down menu with the bottom link "find more posts by xplorx4". This will bring up everything you've posted or replied to.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I love your big trivet Bj. a fine piece of workmanship and the studs show that your mind never stops.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

They are neat jigs .. and they can be use in so many ways..many ask about circle jigs, the wheels jigs can be reworked so easy in to a circle jig with a dill bit or two.. :
Plus all of them come with a pattern that can be used for many other jobs..with the plunge router  heart inlays for just one of them.. 


====



harrysin said:


> I love your big trivet Bj. a fine piece of workmanship and the studs show that your mind never stops.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks again for the information--I really was going to say something but-----gone!! I really don't mind the senior moments, it the senior moments inside the senior moments that get to me.  

It's like have you ever walked into a room and stand there wondering what it was you came in there for?  Sometimes I go out and come back in hoping it will trigger what I went in there for in the first place!! 

Well after that adventure I will wake up in the middle of the night and remember what I wanted to say but have no clue where it was I wanted to say it!! Life is a one day at a time thing when your pushing 65!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey.... don't let those senior moments get next to you Jerry. Some us younger than you have one once in a while


----------

